# Persisten scratching



## KatieAndDaphne

Hello everyone, 

My name is Katie and I have a puppy who is almost 9 weeks old called Daphne. We noticed when we were bringing her home when we first got her that she had a couple of matted bits in her fur and sort of lumps on one or two areas of her skin. I thought that these were just where her fur had got something in it and that they'd go. Anyway as the days wore on she began scratching persistently, over and over again, biting her hands and feet, and clearly feeing distressed by it all and crying a little bit when it got really bad and she had certain itches she couldn't satisfy. She's not allowed outside yet due to vaccinations so her nails are still really sharp as they haven't had chance to get a little worn down by the outside landscape as I have heard this can happen. She must be really scratching hard because as the week has drawn on she's got more and more scabs, when it's really bad she flinches when you try to pet her because she's so uncomfortable. When she's sleeping she is constantly shuffling about, unable to get comfy. Anyway I took her to the vet for what was supposed to be her first injection and they didn't give it because of the condition. We got some shampoo and went back today and although the condition hasn't massively improved they were satisfied that she was well enough to have it. Poor little thing was so out of it after that injection. Anyway the vet looked at some of the flakey skin (her fur is covered in it) under the microscope and didn't see anything like fleas or other common skin irritants like mites. So at the mo I don't really know what it is. Has anyone else had something similar with their dog? I read that cockapoo's can be susceptible to skin problems, but i'm wondering, if this is going to be an ongoing condition, perhaps just the way she is, what I can do to help her. Someone at the vet suggested putting little socks on her until she goes outside or I can get her nails clipped. It may also get better as she settles into herself and her skin. Or, and this is my fear, it may get gradually worse and lead to a very unhappy little dog. I know that if this in an allergy she might be able to take tablets, but i'm worried that the vets don't seem to know what it is. Perhaps they are waiting until i've used the shampoo for longer before deciding what to do next. But yeah I suppose I just wanted to talk to someone else who's had an unhappy little itchy pup. She also hates the shampooing and it causes her a lot of distress. The only positive there is that it's getting her used to being washed. Except here we have to hold her head so that she doesn't like herself and swallow the shampoo. This makes it very difficult when she's writhing around, crying and getting more and more upset. She falls fast asleep after we've warmed her up and dried her, it must be after the stress and from being all cosy and warm. 

I've taken steps that i've seen online for dry skin such as moving her to only wet food, giving her a tiny bit of olive oil each day, making sure she's always hydrated and got water in her bowl (she pees like nobodies business!) and we even rubbed some olive oil in her skin as I read it might help, but it didn't and we had this greasy little ball of energy running around looking like a mad dog who was on the rampage.

So yeah, other people please share your stories with me and how you've dealt with it. Perhaps I am premature in asking about this, but i'm a huge worrier and not satisfied with just waiting a few weeks until we see the vet again to get more help, and hoping in the meantime that she's ok. I know I could go back sooner if I wanted to, but it's expensive. 

I am a huge chatterbox so excuse me. And nice to meet you all!

Katie xx


----------



## wellerfeller

Hi, sorry your puppy is having such a tough start, poor thing. First of all if her nails are long or very sharp, which at 9 weeks I can imagine they are more sharp than long then just pop her to your vet or groomer and they will nip the ends off for you, for a small charge. This won't do anything for her itching though. I would go back to the vet and ask them to take some skin scrapings rather than looking at just old dry flakes. Mites are actually in the first few layers of the ski and probably won't be seen by looking at flakes of old skin. I would also cut any matts out of your pups coat and if needed I personally would give her a drastic hair cut. This will enable any topical treatment to get right down on the skin. 
I would also ask the vet for some Advocate for puppies/small dogs. This will kill any mites, whether they have been seen or not. It will also treat for fleas and worms. So you cover many bases with it. Also I would look at putting your pup on a raw diet. It's just great for any dog's health but also removes a lot of allergens from ingredients in kibble and also sometimes just the processing of kibble can disagree with some dogs. Lastly a little bit of coconut oil is brilliant for coat and skin condition, just pop a little in her meals she will gobble it up.
Good luck!


----------



## MHDDOG2016

Could it be a food allergy? I am hearing more and more about digs having allergies to foods, especially chicken. Maybe try a single protein and low ingredient food such as Zignature and see if that helps? Good luck.


----------



## Miss Lilly

How distressing for both you and your little pup.

I think Karen is absolutely right in her post but if mites or other parasites are excluded, its time to look at allergies. A minimally processed, balanced raw diet benefits so many dogs with allergies and intolerances (including my own) and supplements like raw coconut, ACV and kefir can really help too.

Additionally, sensitive doggies can also react to household irritants (cleaners, air fresheners etc.) so you might want to have a look at that too.

Definitely make sure that any shampoo you use is soap free: (puppy) skin is delicate and frequent washing will deplete it of its natural oils which (in a healthy organism) form a protective barrier.

Good luck and I hope your pups condition improves soon.


----------



## Cat 53

Can really endorse all of Karen's advice. Especially the raw diet. Good luck and I hope little Daphne soon improves.


----------



## Peanut

When we got Peanut home she also had a skin condition. Her skin was very dry and she had white dandruff all over her coat. I don't remember, but I think the only treatment to give her was an oil product to be added to her morning kibble. To be honest, although it was a medicine, I am sure that it was not more than oil. Ah, typing now this, I think she also had some cream to be put in her girlie bits. 

She has quite sensitive skin: she has had various bouts of itchiness, one in her paws, another one (pretty bad one) in her girlie bits...

We are very careful about the shampoo that we use to wash her. It is always with oats, aloe vera, etc...so I would suggest you look for good ones when she is old enough to have baths. 

I would go back to the vet (or even change vet) so that they give you a solution for this itchiness. I wouldn't wait.


----------



## Gill57

Only a thought, but my 18 week puppy scratches a lot less now that I have reduced the amount of rice in his diet (ie no more rice bones and not a high content of rice in his kibble).


----------

